# Picture of my Guitar is a contest



## thrsher (Jan 3, 2012)

so my girlfriend just got a Nikon d3100 and took some pictures of my guitars and one of them is on a contest now. if you happen to be on facebook, would you please go "like" the photo, i dont think you have to even like the actual page to "like" the photo. thanks for your help

Best Photos From Cameta Customers 2011 | Facebook


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 3, 2012)

Done!


----------



## XEN (Jan 3, 2012)

Gotcha.


----------



## thrsher (Jan 9, 2012)

contest ends tomorrow. thanks to anyone that helped out.


----------



## przemyslawwolski (Jan 9, 2012)

done!


----------



## skeels (Jan 9, 2012)

Nice pic AND nice guitar!


----------



## Alberto7 (Jan 9, 2012)

Liikkeeddd! I love that photo. And that guitar


----------



## thrsher (Jan 9, 2012)

thanks!! we are out of the lead by 5 likes


----------



## terrormuzik (Jan 9, 2012)

done!


----------



## Moonfridge (Jan 9, 2012)

Done, hope I'm not too late


----------

